# This Thing is Awesome



## lonepinecountryclub

Hamburgers, pancakes, eggs (fried or scrambled), bacon, veggies, hash browns, fajitas, etc., etc., etc., it'll cook it all. Love it!


----------



## flatscat1

Very cool. Is that gas or electric?


----------



## willt

I have one and love to cook on it. Something about cooking mass amounts of food at the same time makes me happy!


----------



## lx22f/c

I agree they are awesome. Been wanting one for sometime now. Pulled the trigger in march and havent regretted it.




















www.txdovehunts.com


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

It is made by Blackstone and uses propane. I've been wanting one for about a year, and had I known then what I know now, I'd have bought it a year ago.
Amazon had them at $299 up to 2 weeks ago. They have gone up to $350.
If you shop the web, you can still find them around $300, with free shipping. I purchased mine in Trinity, Texas at Wilkison's Hardware for less than $300.

It comes with the griddle, which comes off by simply picking it up, and setting to the side. Then you can install the grill by simply setting on top. It costs less than $100 for the grill.

I do not have the grill, as I prefer to cook steak over oak flame/coals for flavor. But, for burgers, fajitas, hot dogs, hashbrowns, eggs (fried or scrambled), pancakes, bacon, and the list goes on, it is absolutely awesome. I'm going to try blackened fish on it this weekend. There are vidoes on youtube of people cooking with it.

One not, it take about 15 minutes of pre-heating to get the temperature up. Light it with the igniter (no matches or lighter), and let it heat up while you finish preparing the food.

I recommend it, and if my was stolen today, I would buy another immediately!! Good luck.


----------



## WilliamH

Is that the 28" or 36"?


----------



## UnclePoPo

I love mine. I find myself cooking on it now more than I cook on the stovetop inside.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

I have the 36 inch. You can cook one heck of a meal in about 30 minutes. Also, I didn't mention before, the legs fold up underneath for easy transportation. The man that told me about this thing takes it with him every time he goes camping. Eliminates the use of having to cook inside the trailer.


----------



## doslocosranch

I ordered mine tonight, found at Lowes $299, found a 10% coupon online. Saw some good videos on YouTube can't wait to try it out. 
Thxs for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doslocosranch

Cooke twice on mine this weekend. Getting the hang of the right temps. Did some Chinese yesterday chicken fried rice came out great. Fajitas today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog

Looks awesome. It's on my wish list....


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

doslocosranch, noticed your location. Kinda funny that I found out about the griddle on Roft Rd., at the National Shooting Complex. Small world. Don't know what part of SA you are located, but Schott's Meat Market on Bandera Rd. is worth the drive. The jalapeÃ±o and cheese chopped steak, wrapped in bacon comes out great on the griddle.

Hope everyone is enjoying their Blackstone, as I average about 4 meals a week on mine. Next experiment with either be fried rice or blackened catfish. Enjoy!


----------



## Chase4556

These look pretty awesome... I may have to look into getting one.


----------



## RLwhaler

I saw one of these at Academy few months back.Dang,I really don't need another cooking apparatus...


----------



## w_r_ranch

LOL!!! You ALWAYS need another 'cooking apparatus'. Most wives appreciate us staying home & cooking...


----------



## RLwhaler

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!! You ALWAYS need another 'cooking apparatus'. Most wives appreciate us staying home & cooking...


Ain't that the truth Ranch!  Now,If I could just learn your homemade bread...I'll be out of the dog house.:headknock


----------



## w_r_ranch

It's easy to make & takes only 5 minutes to actually make/23 minutes to bake. Best of all, it's cheap to do & tastes way better!


----------



## DSL_PWR

I wish they still made the 36" SS version. Can't seem to find it. Was going to add it to the back patio.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

w r ranch, I just bought my wife a bread maker. (hint)


----------



## RLwhaler

DSL_PWR said:


> I wish they still made the 36" SS version. Can't seem to find it. Was going to add it to the back patio.


DSL , I just ordered mine (stainless steel version) 36' at Bed Bath and Beyond

My wife get's these 25% coupons all the time.Applied it. Almost a 100 bux in saving.Free delivery to your home.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...ng-station/3265570?Keyword=blackstone+griddle

Hope this help.


----------



## Gottagofishin

If you dont have the room for a dedicated griddle, I bought a stainless "Little Griddle" that fits perfectly on a a 3 burner Weber Genesis. 

It works great.


----------



## koyhoward

Does anyone have the 28" model? From looking at the website, it looks like the legs on that model fold up easier. I'd be using this at home but would also take with us camping, etc so portability is important.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

I bought the 36" griddle for myself, and the 28" for my son. I usually cook large quantities for several people, have it under a 480 sq. ft. porch, and travel with it as well. My son only cooks for one or two people, has limited space, so he wanted the smaller version.
They both fold the same. Besides the size, the main difference is the 36" has a propane bottle holder bracket. This makes it more complicated to fold, because the bracket has to be removed to fold up the legs. I took mine off, and I set the bottle on the floor or ground (if camping). 
As long as you remove the "heavy" griddle top first, you can lay it on its side, and they both fold very easily. I actually have a carry case for my griddle top. 
Good luck. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## RLwhaler

Made breakfast for 8 this morning.I freakin' love this griddle! doing steaks and stir fry veggie this eve.


----------



## RLwhaler

Steak and Stir Fry with shrimps. Kids didn't even spoke at the table :rotfl:


----------



## TXPalerider

RLwhaler said:


> DSL , I just ordered mine (stainless steel version) 36' at Bed Bath and Beyond
> 
> My wife get's these 25% coupons all the time.Applied it. Almost a 100 bux in saving.Free delivery to your home.
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...ng-station/3265570?Keyword=blackstone+griddle
> 
> Hope this help.


I've gotta get one of these!!


----------



## marshhunter

TXPalerider said:


> I've gotta get one of these!!


Ill allow it only if you cook me a steak on it! Ill bring the beers :dance:


----------



## TXPalerider

marshhunter said:


> Ill allow it only if you cook me a steak on it! Ill bring the beers :dance:


Sure thing!! You can bring the steaks too!!


----------



## Treysdaddy

This is when 2cool costs me money. I had no idea that I needed one of these. I picked up one on Saturday from Lowes. I've done burgers and stir fried veggies so far. Easy to use. Easy to clean. Loving it.


----------



## Holiday

Treysdaddy said:


> This is when 2cool costs me money. I had no idea that I needed one of these. I picked up one on Saturday from Lowes. I've done burgers and stir fried veggies so far. Easy to use. Easy to clean. Loving it.


^^this^^

I had no idea that I needed one. Thanks guys.
Just asked my wife if she had any Bed Bath and Beyond coupons....she almost feel out of her chair.


----------



## RLwhaler

Treysdaddy said:


> This is when 2cool costs me money. I had no idea that I needed one of these. I picked up one on Saturday from Lowes. I've done burgers and stir fried veggies so far. Easy to use. Easy to clean. Loving it.





Holiday said:


> ^^this^^
> 
> I had no idea that I needed one. Thanks guys.
> Just asked my wife if she had any Bed Bath and Beyond coupons....she almost feel out of her chair.


X2!! Mine did too!:rotfl: Actually,I saw it at Lowe's first. Had those guys scrambling for a S Steel version with no luck. The vendor at Lowes told me to go to BB Beyond for the the SS version.


----------



## bjones2571

Well, I need one of these.


----------



## Kenner18V

If you take the griddle off can you turn it in to a regular cook top to put pots on it? This thing looks great!!


----------



## TXPalerider

Kenner18V said:


> If you take the griddle off can you turn it in to a regular cook top to put pots on it? This thing looks great!!


When I looked at it I didn't think that would work. I was wanting to put a big cowboy wok on top.


----------



## WilliamH

This thread has me wanting to go buy one but I found this for a little more versatility.

http://www.amazon.com/King-Kooker-C..._sbs_lg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=01APHNT9B323RYPQ8V1E


----------



## Billphish

I have a nearly new one with cover and tools for sale in the general classifieds. Nothing wrong with it just making some room for another idea in the limited space.


----------



## peckerwood

Bought one 2 years ago and never got to use it.I backed into my buddies new Ford peecup and dented the bumper.He wouldn't let me pay for it,turn it in on insurance or even buy a new bumper and replace it myself,saying the dent wasn't that big.I heard him tell another cat he wanted a griddle,so I bought him one.He was very happy about the deal and made me feel lots better.Now I wish I had one.


----------



## Treysdaddy

I still love the Blackstone griddle. It is fully seasoned now and virtually non-stick. I cook on it a couple of times a week.


----------



## WilliamH

I bought the "Sizzle Q" griddle a couple months ago. I didn't want to invest anymore patio square footage a Blackstone would take up and I don't cook that much food at one time.

I've done burgers, fajitas and some eggs. This thing is just right.


----------



## Gottagofishin

WilliamH said:


> I bought the "Sizzle Q" griddle a couple months ago. I didn't want to invest anymore patio square footage a Blackstone would take up and I don't cook that much food at one time.
> 
> I've done burgers, fajitas and some eggs. This thing is just right.


I've got the same thing. Try doing shrimp for shrimp fajitas on it. Fantastic.

Quick marinade for the shrimp is olive oil, agave syrup or honey, cayenne, salt, pepper, and some lime juice.


----------

